# Help 4 Heros Charity Golf Day



## grumpyjock (Jan 20, 2012)

In the Forum we normally have our own H4H golf day at Luton Hoo.
Which i hope will be going ahead this year as usual.
But had this invite for Stoke golf club this morn http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QHGzXzeAQHjXEqDJ6VmpD92gd3qBb2vfA91f-HrlHI-pg
Have applied for a 3ball ticket.
Anyone interested?


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like to Grumpy!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't access facebook on work laptop but would be interested.

When is it?


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 20, 2012)

25th April mate


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			25th April mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'm definitely interested then.  Had to cancel Woodhall the weekend after for a family wedding so would be nice to get a game. Will look tonight after work and double check with "the boss" but should be fine.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 20, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers, I'm definitely interested then.  Had to cancel Woodhall the weekend after for a family wedding so would be nice to get a game. Will look tonight after work and double check with "the boss" but should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Erm...Woodhall is only a couple of days after this (28th and 29th). I expect the entrance fee would be a lot more than I could afford, but would love to play stoke park. Might hit up my mate who works for HP as they have a corporate membership at Stoke Park - see if they're entering a team.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds expensive. Nice, but expensive.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say yes but don't have an official handicap.  Sorry.

And yes, that looks pricey.  Between Â£1000 and Â£3000 for a team I would guess.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Erm...Woodhall is only a couple of days after this (28th and 29th). I expect the entrance fee would be a lot more than I could afford, but would love to play stoke park. Might hit up my mate who works for HP as they have a corporate membership at Stoke Park - see if they're entering a team.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I meant Aztec, this is the Wednesday and Woodhall is on the weekend after .  Sadly off to a wedding that weekend now 

Oh, if it's really pricey then count me out I'm afraid.  A lot going on at the moment that is draining cash (houses, babies, holidays, weddings etc) so I can't afford crazy money for a golf day.  Sorry


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 20, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			That's what I meant Aztec, this is the Wednesday and Woodhall is on the weekend after .  Sadly off to a wedding that weekend now 

Oh, if it's really pricey then count me out I'm afraid.  A lot going on at the moment that is draining cash (houses, babies, holidays, weddings etc) so I can't afford crazy money for a golf day.  Sorry
		
Click to expand...

Similar story to me with cash flow. I'm really hoping my mate from HP comes through and I can get in on the cheap (happy to contribute what I can as it's for a good cause!). Won't hold my breath though.

Shame you can't make it to woodhall. I have so many weddings to attend this year!


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like to know the actual price Chris let me know when you find out please as I hope it's not as pricey as stated in this thread


----------



## rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			In the Forum we normally have our own H4H golf day at Luton Hoo.
Which i hope will be going ahead this year as usual.
		
Click to expand...

A very timely post Chris......keep your eyes open Saturday for a post containing details of this years GM Forum HFH day, coming to a course near you............well not you actually....... more nearer Richart...... ........ that's all I can say at the moment....any more and I'll have to kill you.....well maybe just give you a Chinese burn.... :whoo:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 20, 2012)

Rik
As long as it dont clash with any of the other dates.
Ian Sorry do not know the price yet, will try and get some help with it if i can.
3  so far are interested, but remember its 3 of us and them the celeb to make the 4 ball.


----------



## rickg (Jan 21, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			Rik
As long as it dont clash with any of the other dates.
.
		
Click to expand...

I can reveal that it is going to be later this year than previous years......Monday October 15th. Trying to avoid the Summer holidays to ensure a good turnout. More details tomorrow.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rick, just let me know if you want help wth the prizes/auction this year. Have a few promises from last year to try.


----------



## rickg (Jan 21, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Rick, just let me know if you want help wth the prizes/auction this year. Have a few promises from last year to try.
		
Click to expand...

definitely will mate....looking to form a type of committee this year to help make it easier to run as a group....you're obviously in charge of prizes :thup:... Richart is in charge of all  things to do with the course and venue....we'll be looking for raffle ticket sellers and merchandise sellers on the day, score keepers, sponsorship coordinators, media rep, some one in charge of the magazine article write up & photos, etc etc, 

Full details to be posted tomorrow.....stay tuned....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			definitely will mate....looking to form a type of committee this year to help make it easier to run as a group....you're obviously in charge of prizes :thup:... Richart is in charge of all  things to do with the course and venue....we'll be looking for raffle ticket sellers and merchandise sellers on the day, score keepers, sponsorship coordinators, media rep, some one in charge of the magazine article write up & photos, etc etc,   Full details to be posted tomorrow.....stay tuned....
		
Click to expand...

  If I can help in any way Rick, you only have to ask.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 26, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			I would like to know the actual price Chris let me know when you find out please as I hope it's not as pricey as stated in this thread 

Click to expand...

Had the reply from the organisers today.
It looks like the cheap option then. Only Â£1350+vat=Â£1620 for 3 players.
pardon me while I choke on my bananna.

Heroes National Celebrity Golf Day Dinner, Stoke Park, 25th April 2012

GOLF & DINNER
TIMINGS & OPTIONS

TIMINGS

Golf 
08.00 - 11.30             Club Drop off Concierge Service with Club Clean Service
08.30 - 10.00             Event Registration  
09.00 - 11.30 	   Coffee & English Bacon Rolls 
10.00 - 10.45             Battle Back Golf Clinic with European Tour Players
10.45 - 11.15    	     Kevin Carpenter Trick Show  
10.00 - 11.45 	   Complimentary Practice Facility 
12.00    	             Welcome/Event Photo 
12.30     	             Shotgun start (Tank) 
17.00 - 18.00             Club Drop off Concierge Service with Club Clean Service

During The Day 
09.00 â€“ 21.00            Media Interviews (Golfing World TV, Sky Sports News, Golfing & various other Media)             
12.30 - 17.00            Battle Back Golfers Golf Experience at Stoke Park 
12.30 - 17.00            RAF Fly Past 
12.30 - 16.00            Complimentary Half Way House 
12.30 - 16.00            Complimentary Drinks Cart 

Pre -Dinner
17.30 â€“ 18.30            Post Golf Drinks

Dinner 
18.45 - 19.15            Drinks Reception with Evening Compare & Early Evening Entertainment
19.15 - 21.00            Dinner 
20.30                       Entertainment Interlude (Guest Entertainer)
21.00 - 21.45            Evening Auction (Guest Auctioneer)
21.45 - 22.15            Headline Evening Entertainment 
22.15 - 22.45            Golf Presentation, Star Raffle + Raffle Draw 
22.45                        Event Closing Mr Guy Rees Event Chairman
23.0	                       Carriages


*Itinerary/Timings may be subject to slight change 
Packages 

Option One: Bronze Package Â£1,350 + VAT

Includes:
â€¢	1 x team of 3 (Celebrity Completes 4 Ball)
â€¢	Dinner for 3 (Plus Team Celebrity) 


Option Two: Silver Package Â£2,000 + VAT 

Includes:
â€¢	1 x team of 3 (Celebrity Completes 4 Ball)
â€¢	Dinner for 10 (Plus Team Celebrity) 


Option Three: Gold Package Â£3,000 + VAT 

Includes:
â€¢	1 x team of 3 (Celebrity Completes 4 Ball)
â€¢	Dinner for 10 (Plus Team Celebrity) 
â€¢	Hole Sponsorship (European Tour Standard)


Option Four: Platinum Package Â£5,000 + VAT 

Includes:
â€¢	1 x team of 3 (Celebrity Completes 4 Ball)
â€¢	Dinner for 10 (Plus Team Celebrity) 
â€¢	Hole Sponsorship (European Tour Standard)
â€¢	Listing in ad space in media partners TIME/Fortune and Property Week magazine (preview).
â€¢	Listing in ad space in media partners TIME/Fortune and Property Week magazine (post event feature).
â€¢	â€œMajor Supporterâ€ Branding with Corporate Logo on:
â€¢	All materials leading up to and including Event Day (print materials + photo screen)
â€¢	Logo on Home Page of Website www.heroescelebritygolf.com 
â€¢	Branding on Hole One 


Option Five: Title Sponsor Package Â£10,000 + VAT 

Includes:

â€¢	Headline Sponsorship 
â€¢	2 x team of 3 (Celebrity Completes 4 Ball) 
â€¢	First Choice of Celebrity Guest (* This will be offered Two Weeks Prior to the Event)
â€¢	Dinner for 10 (Plus 2 Team Celebrities) 
â€¢	Hole Sponsorship (European Tour Standard)
â€¢	Listing in ad space in media partners TIME/Fortune and Property Week magazine (preview).
â€¢	Listing in ad space in media partners TIME/Fortune and Property Week magazine (post event feature)
â€¢	Post Event Corporate E Blast to 150,000 UK Golfers 
â€¢	â€œHeadline Sponsorâ€ Branding with Corporate Logo on:
â€¢	All materials leading up to and including Event Day (print materials + photo screen)
â€¢	Logo on Home Page of Website www.heroescelebritygolf.com 
â€¢	Additional Branding on Hole One (European Tour Standard)
â€¢	Additional Branding on 18th Green (European Tour Standard)
â€¢	Branding around Club House/Golf Course Entrance (European Tour Standard)


Miscellaneous

â€¢	Corporate Hole Branding (European Tour Standard) - Â£1000 per Hole 
â€¢	Choice of Celebrity Team Member - Â£1000 (* This will be offered Two Weeks Prior to the Event)
â€¢	Extra Dinner - Â£100 Per Guest 
â€¢	Voluntary donation to Help for Heroes 




Application Form
Heroes National Celebrity Golf Day Dinner, Stoke Park, 25th April 2012
Thank you for your interest in supporting the Help for Heroes National Celebrity Golf Day. Please note that spaces are strictly limited to 24 Teams so please respond As Soon As Possible and note the event will be oversubscribed. 

Please print & complete this form and return to Stacey Jeffries, Event Director stacey@heroescelebritygolf.com ASAP.

Use one form for each team you wish to enter unless Headline Sponsor Option is selected.  Please note that all prices below are subject to VAT.
a)	Golf Details
Team Name:	


Please list your 3 players to join the celebrity (Current handicap). Handicap certificates are not required but all players should be of a reasonable standard and be aware of the standards of normal golf etiquette.

	Name and Company Including Address	Email and Tel	Handicap	Staying for dinner (Y/N)
Golfer 1	






Golfer 2		 



Golfer 3		 




b) Dinner Details (Additional places for dinner)

Name	Special Dietary Requirements 	Email/Tel/Company

















Package	Costing	Selection (x)
Option One - Bronze Package	
Â£1,350


Option Two - Silver Package 	
Â£2,000


Option Three â€“ Gold Package

Â£3,000	

Option Four - Platinum 
Package 

Â£5,000	

Option Five - Title Sponsor Package 

Â£10,000	

Corporate Hole Branding

Â£1000	

Choice of Celebrity Team Member

Â£1000	

Extra Dinner	
Â£100 Per Guest 



Voluntary donation to Help for Heroes


Voluntary Donation 	


For overnight accommodation please call Stoke Park on 01753 717172.
For preferential rates please quote â€˜Heroes National Celebrity Golf Dayâ€™.	Preferential rate @ Â£150 B&B (+ VAT)


*Completion of this Application Form does not guarantee entry into The Heroes National Celebrity Golf Day.


----------



## rickg (Jan 26, 2012)

​Blimey!!!
I reckon all we need is the tank and the RAF fly past and our Blackmoor day will be just as good.... :ears:


----------



## A1ex (Jan 26, 2012)

Played Stoke Park recently and lovely course. In the spring it's really stunning and underrated.

Nice day out and looks to be well organised. Shame the celebs look rather uninspiring.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 26, 2012)

hmmm I wonder which celeb I would pick...


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 26, 2012)

pay the money and you can take your pick.
Rik I am sure there must be someone somewhere who would organise what you want.
I have a little remote that I could bring down and then everyone would want to play with it instead of playing golf and we could then win all the prizes.


----------

